# Some good 7 String songs to learn?



## Karl Hungus

I'm sure there'll be someone here who can recommend some good songs to learn on the old 7 string? Especially ones on www.powertabs.net as that would extra helpfull.

So far I can play some of Dream Theater's This Dying Soul, but it's a little bit too much for me, and I've started learning Nevermore's Narcosynthesis today, which is pretty cool, but there seems to be a distinct lack of Nevermore tabs on powertab.

Thanks to anyone who has any good recommendations, but nothing too overly technical, so Vai or Rusty Cooley wouldn't be much good to me. Likewise, I'm certainly not a fan of Korn, so anyone who mentions them gets a fork in the eye.


----------



## eaeolian

Most of the Nevermore stuff I've found was done in Guitar Pro - and some of it's quite good. "I, Voyager" would keep you busy for a while... 

Try DT's "The Mirror", too - the actual execution of the parts isn't tough, but the timing is, uh, interesting...


----------



## Chris

Erotomania isn't terribly difficult, and is a great tune to practice. A lot of the fingerings and patterns are a bit different from the norm, and a good way to get your hands used to moving to places they don't usually end up.


----------



## Naren

Okay.... Korn! ... (shields eye)


----------



## Karl Hungus

Sorry Chris, but erotomania is for 6 strings, besides, I can play that already! 
Thanks anyway.



eaeolian said:


> Most of the Nevermore stuff I've found was done in Guitar Pro - and some of it's quite good. "I, Voyager" would keep you busy for a while...
> 
> Try DT's "The Mirror", too - the actual execution of the parts isn't tough, but the timing is, uh, interesting...



Ah, I don't have Guitar Pro. Oh well, I nabbed The Mirror anyway, and I'll give that a whirl in a bit.


----------



## Chris

Well that shows you how much merit I give cover tunes. I play it on a seven.


----------



## D-EJ915

Unearth

Old Chimaira used 7 strings, but I don't know if it was tabbed that way...


----------



## Drew

Erotomania is usually tabbed for a 6, but Petrucci was using 7's for most of that album, so I'm not 100% sure if it SHOULD be tabbed on a 6. 

Anyway, "Lie" off Awake is pretty straightforward, and is a cool riff. 

-D


----------



## Vince

Karl Hungus said:


> Sorry Chris, but erotomania is for 6 strings, besides, I can play that already!
> Thanks anyway.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## eaeolian

Drew said:


> Erotomania is usually tabbed for a 6, but Petrucci was using 7's for most of that album, so I'm not 100% sure if it SHOULD be tabbed on a 6.



I watched him play it on a 6, several times.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Right, I nabbed Lie aswell. Thanks.


----------



## FoxMustang

Also check out the _A Change of Seasons_ PowerTabs. Part 1 and the beginning of Part 2 (right up to where the lyrics start) are pretty nifty. It's not all that hard and makes good use of the seven-string range.


----------



## SHREDDER

Check out THE GLASS PRISON off of Six Degrees Of inner Turbulance....It's pretty bad ass and has an awsome arpeggio solo.


----------



## giannifive

I recommend Dave's Party Piece by Dave Weiner. He's got the tab up on his site (daveweiner.com), and the song is available on Vai's Live at the Astoria DVD or Weiner's album. The song is not particularly hard, but it sounds fast and cool due to the delay. This song is the first song I learned when I got my 7. In fact, it was Dave Weiner's album that influenced me to buy a 7.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Basically, I use my 7 to learn 6 string songs, and shift everything into position to eliminate the need to move around a whole lot. Also play 6 string songs on a 7, but shift everything to the B, and use the extended range for solo's and stuff of that sort, that can be fun too, and it puts a new spin on songs you already know on a 6.


----------



## PigeonRat

SHREDDER said:


> Check out THE GLASS PRISON off of Six Degrees Of inner Turbulance....It's pretty bad ass and has an awsome arpeggio solo.



 

That was the first ever Dream Theater song I heard. It changed my life forever.

Note: before I heard it I was listening to Linkin Park all the time


----------



## Drew

Yeah, ditto. Thing is, I've also watched Vai play "Love of God" on a six. I know it's physically possible to play, but barring an interview with JP we may never know for sure...  


Anyway, it CAN be played on a 6, which works for the majority of less-cool guitarists out there...


----------



## Emperoff

Zombie Autopilot, from Unearth, is a kickass song that demonstrates very well the 7-string potential!  

...anyway, every Unearth song is badass 


PS: I was in a Vai live show just two days ago and he played for the love of god with a 6-string


----------



## telecaster90

Joe Satriani-Searching


----------



## Shawn

giannifive said:


> I recommend Dave's Party Piece by Dave Weiner. He's got the tab up on his site (daveweiner.com), and the song is available on Vai's Live at the Astoria DVD or Weiner's album. The song is not particularly hard, but it sounds fast and cool due to the delay. This song is the first song I learned when I got my 7. In fact, it was Dave Weiner's album that influenced me to buy a 7.


 That and the songs off Shove The Sun Aside.


----------



## Nik

Emperoff said:


> Zombie Autopilot, from Unearth, is a kickass song that demonstrates very well the 7-string potential!
> 
> ...anyway, every Unearth song is badass
> 
> 
> PS: I was in a Vai live show just two days ago and he played for the love of god with a 6-string



Does he play his 7s anymore at all?

I don't think he's touched a Universe for years now...


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Click here


----------



## Leon

i have fun playing some of the stuff off Tool's Lateralus album on my 7. also, Type O Negative, which is actually played on 6's detuned to B.


----------



## D-EJ915

It's always fun tuning to baritone with the extra high string....crazy train has never been so good.


----------



## bloody_fingers

if your still checking out this thread man, Dying Soul by Dream Theater. The last 44 measures, are this cool section that I like to warm up with. Go download the Guitar Pro 4 version of it, and you'll be set.


----------



## Vince

bloody_fingers said:


> if your still checking out this thread man, Dying Soul by Dream Theater. The last 44 measures, are this cool section that I like to warm up with. Go download the Guitar Pro 4 version of it, and you'll be set.



right on dude, you should post a link of your playing for all of us to hear.


----------



## Chris

bloody_fingers said:


> if your still checking out this thread man, Dying Soul by Dream Theater. The last 44 measures, are this cool section that I like to warm up with. Go download the Guitar Pro 4 version of it, and you'll be set.



You do realize that none of us on here are stupid, right?


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Vacant

PigeonRat said:


> That was the first ever Dream Theater song I heard. It changed my life forever.
> 
> Note: before I heard it I was listening to Linkin Park all the time



we must be connected by fate or something.


----------



## bloody_fingers

ok, I'm confused... and like I said in the amp thread, will post a mp3 when I get my amp.

It really is, a nice warmup. Start at it about half speed, work your way up. Nice hand movements, gets your fingers going and loose. I really don't get what's up with this forum and speed. Like speeds fun, and it's cool, but it's not like a godly hard thing to master. I find structures and 1/2 paced, but much more technical and strange fingerings to be harder, but often times less fulfilling. The other parts in teh song are a lot more challenging and I can't get them down. To strange for that speed.

Anywhere, here's the linkage to the tab:
http://www.mysongbook.com/files/d/dream/Dream Theater - This Dying Soul (2).gp4


----------



## Chris

bloody_fingers said:


> ok, I'm confused... and like I said in the amp thread, will post a mp3 when I get my amp.
> 
> It really is, a nice warmup. Start at it about half speed, work your way up. Nice hand movements, gets your fingers going and loose. I really don't get what's up with this forum and speed. Like speeds fun, and it's cool, but it's not like a godly hard thing to master. I find structures and 1/2 paced, but much more technical and strange fingerings to be harder, but often times less fulfilling. The other parts in teh song are a lot more challenging and I can't get them down. To strange for that speed.
> 
> Anywhere, here's the linkage to the tab:
> http://www.mysongbook.com/files/d/dream/Dream Theater - This Dying Soul (2).gp4





JustforDrew said:


> what's up with this forum and speed



Dude, when you say that at your age, you can sweep 20 notes per second, people are going to want to hear that.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> What's with this forum and speed?



Well, um, Chris, coke gets a little pricey...


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Well, um, Chris, coke gets a little pricey...



I was quoting him, you lush. Stop posting after your weekend benders.


----------



## DelfinoPie

PigeonRat said:


> That was the first ever Dream Theater song I heard. It changed my life forever.
> 
> Note: before I heard it I was listening to Linkin Park all the time




Same here...well, my friend showed me a video of them playing it live in Japan and I was just in awe.


----------

